# Tree with berries



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Never saw a tree with berries but DD has one growing in her orchard at her new home.

Mulberry?


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Mulberry


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Yep, mulberry.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Mulberries. Need some help picking/eating them???? Ours got knocked off the tree just as they ripened thanks to 3 days of wicked heavy rains and wind.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

A mulberry tree, a white pickup, and birds make an evil combination.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Ed Norman said:


> A mulberry tree, a white pickup, and birds make an evil combination.


Throw some laundry on the line into the equation, and you got a real mess.....  BTDT


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

The correct time to pick them is when they get somewhat soft to the point you get juice on your fingers with a few of them while others are still fairly solid. Dark purple is ripe.

Good but very messy.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I must have a defective gene, mulberries taste like dirt to me


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Tiempo said:


> I must have a defective gene, mulberries taste like dirt to me


me too....I don't like them...only dried do they seem to have any flavor.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

When I was a kid there were a couple of mulberry trees on the edge of our school playground. We would eat them during recess and go home with stained fingers and faces. I remember them as being delicious, but haven't had any since...and that was 40 years ago!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

DD brought me a bowl full for my first taste.

I was disappointed.

Compared to other berries they were extremely bland, and deemed by DH, not worth the effort and suger to make jam.

He fed them to the chickens.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

nothing can compare to a wild blackberry.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Ed Norman said:


> A mulberry tree, a white pickup, and birds make an evil combination.


oh my, that IS funny! I imagine from your end, it ain't too funny though!!

A huge mulberry tree, lots of overripe berries on the ground, and a bunch of barefoot little boys is quite the combination too!


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm looking for a white and red mulberry tree.. I have a new black one a ever bearing .. had black one a few years ago but it died off it had the best berrys .. I was told by the UOMn that not all mullberrys tast good ..they do not know why
years ago when the horse and buggy days mulberry was in almost every yard ,,that was when food was canned and not found at the store ,, then come carpet .. mulberry and carpet do not mix so the mulberry became fire wood


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

They make good jam combined with strawberries or blueberries! I'm making mulberry wine this year, too. I like them!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

most of the mulberries i have had were a bit bland, but they were always sweet. imagine living in a time when sugar was precious. you would welcome any sweet bit you could find.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have always like the mulberries. I used to have a few tree's by where I used to live & picked them every year. I would make mulberry jam & mix them in with raspberries & blueberries for a mied berry pie.
The one's I had there never tasted like dirt & were always really sweet I thought.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

It's a gamble with the wild ones and the older trees. They can be great or blah. The newer named varieties are bred to be sweet and good. When My oldest DD was in college, she called me one day raving about the "tree blackberries" she and roomies were eating out of the backyard of their apt building. I had to tell her they were mulberries. She said they tasted good by either name!


----------

